# Vegetarian Recipes Here!



## Carla_Danger (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been a vegetarian for quite a while now...all because of my daughter. She told me she was going vegetarian at the age of 12 but I said no. I asked her if she was planning on a diet of cereal and granola bars.

I had no idea what she would eat, since most of our meals were planned around meat. Also, I'm in a "beef, it's what's for dinner" state. At the age of 14 she said she was not ever eating meat again, so I went online and started researching recipes and found that I wasn't very happy about the antibiotics and hormones we get from eating meat, not to mention the treatment of animals. (check it out pillars )

So this thread is for vegetarian/vegan recipes only!

Here's a great recipe for newbies to the vegetarian world, that still have a craving for meat.

Fried Chiken!  The only thing I add that's not in the video is a tiny pinch of ground cumin spice to the flour mix along with a little salt and pepper. The nutritional yeast she adds is not necessary if you don't have it.

This recipe saved me at the beginning!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh, and it's not necessary to buy that brand of mock chicken. Any meatless chicken will do.


----------



## guno (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 7, 2016)

guno said:


>




Cool, I love eggplant!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been cooking a little Indian food to make things interesting. Here's some quick and easy spicy potato patties that are pretty tasty. 


And here is her website!

Manjula's Kitchen | Indian Vegetarian Recipes | Cooking Videos


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 7, 2016)

The Best Vegetarian Chili in the World Video


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 7, 2016)

I have not tried this, but it looks delicious!


----------



## guno (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 7, 2016)

I eat meat.  I'm a man.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 7, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Best Vegetarian Chili in the World Video





I had vegetarian chili tonight, but I did it the lazy way, with the chili mix.

This looks much better. Thx!


----------



## Dhara (Jan 7, 2016)

I once had tofu tempeh tamale pie.  Awesome.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> I've been cooking a little Indian food to make things interesting. Here's some quick and easy spicy potato patties that are pretty tasty.
> 
> 
> And here is her website!
> ...


Those look good!


----------



## Dhara (Jan 7, 2016)

Indian food is mostly vegetarian.  Love it.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I eat meat.  I'm a man.




ROFL!

I understand, this isn't for everyone!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 7, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I once had tofu tempeh tamale pie.  Awesome.




Sounds yummy!  I like tofu if it's cooked right.

This is great in place of scrambled eggs.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2016)

I can't have beans. So I stick with taters, mini peppers (they are like bell peppers but smaller), carrots, turkey bacon, flour tortillas, eggs, cheese now and then. Roll that up in a tort and instant meal.


----------



## guno (Jan 7, 2016)

Morning star farms makes some great meatless stuff


----------



## Dhara (Jan 7, 2016)

Surata Soy Foods makes the best tofu.  Eggless egg salad, yummy.


----------



## guno (Jan 7, 2016)

kasha is also yummy


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 7, 2016)

guno said:


> Morning star farms makes some great meatless stuff




Yes, except their bacon. The bacon reminds me of fruit roll-ups except in bacon flavor. Yuk.  LOL!

I used the morning star for my chili tonight and it was tasty, but Oldschool's recipe looks much better.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 8, 2016)

guno said:


>





This is delicious, but she uses too much mozzarella cheese. I use about half of what she's using and it turned out just fine.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm probably never going to give up meat unless I'm bitten by a Lone Star tick...but...

Vegetarian meals are great for camping,  and a lot of them are delicious.  

Great thread.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I can't have beans. So I stick with taters, mini peppers (they are like bell peppers but smaller), carrots, turkey bacon, flour tortillas, eggs, cheese now and then. Roll that up in a tort and instant meal.




That sounds good. Can you have chickpeas?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 8, 2016)

Missourian said:


> I'm probably never going to give up meat unless I'm bitten by a Lone Star tick...but...
> 
> Vegetarian meals are great for camping,  and a lot of them are delicious.
> 
> Great thread.




My left eye starts twitching when I smell barbecue ribs or brisket. lol

I think that's the only time I crave meat now.

I was a decent cook before, but now I'm really creative.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 8, 2016)

Dairy products are not vegan.  Eggs come from chickens, cheese comes from animals.  If you expect to have complete proteins in your diet, your choices are gonna be very limited.  Soybeans, and they're not the best quality protein either.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 8, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Dairy products are not vegan.  Eggs come from chickens, cheese comes from animals.  If you expect to have complete proteins in your diet, your choices are gonna be very limited.  Soybeans, and they're not the best quality protein either.





This is a vegetarian/vegan thread, as stated in the OP. There are plenty of ways to get protein as a vegan.

Legumes, nuts, chickpeas, beans, quinoa, and seitan are a few examples of where you can get your protein.

You can get protein from leafy greens.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 8, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dairy products are not vegan.  Eggs come from chickens, cheese comes from animals.  If you expect to have complete proteins in your diet, your choices are gonna be very limited.  Soybeans, and they're not the best quality protein either.
> ...


Incomplete proteins mostly, missing essential amino acids necessary to support life.  Even the few nuts, beans, etc. that are complete proteins are of poor quality.  Your body can't use much of it.  And a vegetarian diet is also high in carbohydrates which leads to high levels of ldl cholesterol and can cause serious health problems.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 8, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




That's simply not true.

Vegetarians Live Longer Than Meat-Eaters, Study Finds


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I can't have beans. So I stick with taters, mini peppers (they are like bell peppers but smaller), carrots, turkey bacon, flour tortillas, eggs, cheese now and then. Roll that up in a tort and instant meal.
> ...


I don't like chickpeas. 
I can't have seedy stuff either. I have diverticulus.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Do you like portobello mushrooms?


----------



## S.J. (Jan 8, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Vegetarians Found To Have More Cancer, Allergies And Mental Health Disorders


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 8, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...





Your source is crap.  Did you have any vegetarian/vegan recipes to share? That's what this thread is about.

Mental health disorders....rofl.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 8, 2016)

This recipe looks good and healthy.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 8, 2016)

Those are ok. Normally, I don't like cooked white shrooms. I love them raw, rinsed with cold water and sprinkled salt on top. Nummy!


----------



## S.J. (Jan 8, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You opened that door when you challenged my comment.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 8, 2016)

Vegan health guru on the left, meat eating chef on the right.  Same age.  Which one looks healthier?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's Mimi Kirk, a 76 year old vegan. Her boyfriend is in his fifties, so go Mimi!!!







Here's her raw apple pie recipe!  Yum!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 8, 2016)

This thread was created for the purpose of sharing vegan recipes.  Let's keep the conversation in line with that intention.  Thanks


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 8, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> This thread was created for the purpose of sharing vegan recipes.  Let's keep the conversation in line with that intention.  Thanks




Thank you!


----------



## Disir (Jan 8, 2016)

This is one of my favorites: 
Portobello "Philly Cheese Steak" Sandwich


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2016)

I like stuffed mushrooms vegetarian version.  Non-vegetarian is usually with crab.  

You just use white mushrooms, break off the stems, dice them small, saute in butter, add minced onion and when soft, add minced garlic.  Cook for a couple of minutes, and add cracker crumbs.  Mix well.  Stuff mushrooms with mixture, put on a pan lined with foil, drizzle with melted butter and cook at 350 for about 20 or 30 minutes.    They are so good, you will not be able to eat just one!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 16, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> This recipe looks good and healthy.





I made this dish last night and it was the bomb. Even though I forgot to add cilantro it was still delicious!

Here's how it turned out.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 16, 2016)

I bought these new cilantro cubes because every time I buy cilantro fresh, it goes bad before I use it.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 19, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Oh, and it's not necessary to buy that brand of mock chicken. Any meatless chicken will do.


The major problem with faux meat is that it's made out of soy. And soy protein contains endocrine disrupting compounds. EDCs fuck with your hormone levels.

Soybean oil is OK to cook with, it's the soy protein that contains the poisons.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 19, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and it's not necessary to buy that brand of mock chicken. Any meatless chicken will do.
> ...





The longer a person is on a vegan diet, the less craving for meat that person has. As a result, the less likely you are to eat a lot of faux meat, IMO. In fact, you stop craving junk food as well, and develop a new appreciation for food. At least that's been my experience.

I do still have a sweet tooth and am very anxious to try out this raw apple pie recipe.

This looks so yummy!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 19, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and it's not necessary to buy that brand of mock chicken. Any meatless chicken will do.
> ...




Do you have a recipe you'd like to share?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > This recipe looks good and healthy.
> ...



Are you a vegan too?  Do you eat eggs, cheese, drink milk?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't know if I could live without eating chickens.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

I couldn't give up cheese!  No way!

Or eggs for that matter.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...




I am not a vegan, just vegan friendly.   A lot of dinners I cook are vegan.

I don't drink milk, yuk. 

I go through spells where I am totally vegan, and that usually last for a month at a time. It's hard to do where I'm located, and it's also very expensive.

So, I just try to eat healthy stuff, and I really enjoy taking recipes from Julia Child and make them healthy. My fake mac and cheese is to die for!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



No more chocolate milk?  No more cereal?  Frappes, shakes, ice cream?  Just kill me NOW!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Nope, nope, nope.  There are just certain things I will not give up, like cheese, milk, eggs.  Too many goodies are made from those!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I use almond milk in my cereal. And they sell all sorts of ice cream for vegans now.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nope, nope, nope.  There are just certain things I will not give up, like cheese, milk, eggs.  Too many goodies are made from those!




I don't blame you. This isn't for everyone.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nope, nope, nope.  There are just certain things I will not give up, like cheese, milk, eggs.  Too many goodies are made from those!





Oh, btw, I made the stuffed mushrooms with bread crumbs and almond milk, and they were delicious. 

I've never made them with bread crumbs, so thank you for that idea.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, nope, nope.  There are just certain things I will not give up, like cheese, milk, eggs.  Too many goodies are made from those!
> ...



I usually use cracker crumbs, but they are delicious, aren't they?  I prefer them to the kind with crab actually.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Does it taste the same?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




They have a vegan ice cream made out of coconut milk that is delicious.

I've heard this is excellent, but I've never tried it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



Salted caramel?  I had some salted caramel candies on Christmas.  Delicious!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Nope, nope, nope.  There are just certain things I will not give up, like cheese, milk, eggs.  Too many goodies are made from those!




I promise, I do not deprive myself.  We eat like kings and queens around here.  lol


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 20, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I like to take dark chocolate, melt it, and dip frozen bananas in the chocolate. Then I store them in the freezer for when I want something sweet.  Chocolate is not bad for you, it's the other garbage that makes it fattening, like milk, butter and sugar.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I know, and wouldn't you know it?  I prefer milk chocolate.    The "bad" kind.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 21, 2016)

poor Okies were made fun of for eating brown beans, cornbread, raw onions and fried taters....with spinach..


----------



## HaShev (Jan 22, 2016)

Here's one I made today based 0n something a friend brought to a party recently.
If you can make it with fresh veggies all the better, but I took the short cut and bought a can of corn-bean-red pepper medley added a diced fresh avacado, diced onion (scallions work), diced tomato, parsley (or celantro), salt, tablespoon or 2 of veggie oil, teaspoon olive oil, cap full of apple cider vinegar, one cap full of lemon juice, half a squeezed fresh lime.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

There are a lot of great Italian vegetarian recipes.  With a lot of the recipes, it is optional to add meat, as long as cheese is okay with you!


----------

